# Lost kitten



## Mk11011 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I’m not sure what to do, I got a new kitten yesterday and she’s only 8 weeks old. I took her to the kitchen and closed the door to let her out of the cage and she bolted straight for a corner underneath the sick. She started climbing into a hole which is not visible to the eye so I had no idea there was a hole there. You can’t see the hole so I stuck my phone up there whilst recording a video on flash and there’s a lot of rubble and dirt dust etc and I can’t see far enough cause my phone won’t fit into the hole properly. My kitten has been gone since last night and I haven’t heard any shuffling etc I’m not sure if there’s an exit or not and I’m really worried she’s gone for good. I’m not sure what to do or who to call, no plumbers were willing to come out last night and I’m not even sure who to call exactly. If anyone can help I’d really appreciate it. 
Thank you so much


----------



## Mk11011 (Jun 13, 2021)

I’ve attached screenshots from the video I took, I’m not sure if you can see what I mean by I can’t gain full coverage of the entire area as I can’t rotate my phone fully when I stick it in the hole


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I think the best you can do for now is to leave some nice smelly food (sardines maybe - without bones !) and water near the hole and hope the smell tempts her to come out to eat when she's hungry.

Kittens are notorious for getting into inaccessible spots - kitchens and bathrooms are the worst ! Just hope the hole doesn't extend too far under the kitchen units or into the foundations.
If you do need to call someone out your best bet is probably a carpenter or a local handyman who should be able to dismantle the cupboard under the sink to gain access to the space.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

If it was me I would be dismantling the kitchen around where she disappeared .Call your local animal rescue authority RSPCA /SSPCA etc and ask for help .
The poor little thing will be terrified and wont last long without food and water .
Please keep us updated.
Leave wet food either insude the hole or as close to it as possible to see if that will enyice her to at least come for food .


----------



## Mk11011 (Jun 13, 2021)

Thank you so much. I’ve left a bowl of dry kitten food, I’ll have to get something with a stronger odour from the shop as dry food is quite mild. I’m just wondering how long to wait before calling a handyman, as I haven’t heard any shuffling noises or any noise at all :/


----------



## Mk11011 (Jun 13, 2021)

buffie said:


> If it was me I would be dismantling the kitchen around where she disappeared .Call your local animal rescue authority RSPCA /SSPCA etc and ask for help .
> The poor little thing will be terrified and wont last long without food and water .
> Please keep us updated.
> Leave wet food either insude the hole or as close to it as possible to see if that will enyice her to at least come for food .


I'm unable to dismantle it myself unfortunately as it's really quite a difficult spot. I'll have to get calling the rspca I just hope there's an open branch as it's Sunday. Thank you for the help I appreciate it


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mk11011 said:


> Thank you so much. I've left a bowl of dry kitten food, I'll have to get something with a stronger odour from the shop as dry food is quite mild. I'm just wondering how long to wait before calling a handyman, as I haven't heard any shuffling noises or any noise at all :/


Don't wait do it now , its already been a while since she bolted .


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

As she's already been without food or water since yesterday don't leave it too long - kittens can go downhill quite quickly if they get dehydrated.
If it were me I'd be trying to get hold of someone today - better sooner rather than later.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

RSPCA emergency number (I think )......*0300 1234 999*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Any news ?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Any news @Mk11011?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

TriTri said:


> Any news @Mk11011?


I honestly don't know why we bother .
The OP was back on line on the 16th of June 2 days after I asked the same question but didn't bother to update.


----------

